# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Chicken marinating right now (with recipes including a salad dressing)

## sbeth

Has anyone tried the Walkerswood wet jerk seasoning? I mixed it with oil and dark Appleton rum and lime pulp and am marinating chicken (that I already rubbed with lime and a little salt) in it right now. I made it last weekend and it turned out really wonderful and I'm hoping it will be just as good this weekend.

Recipe:

Chicken (I used a bunch of drumsticks and thighs)
1 lime
pinch sea salt
2 T dark appleton rum
4 T Walkerswood (wet) jerk seasoning
2 T olive oil

Rinse chicken and dry with paper towel. Rub chicken with lime/lime juice and reserve pulp if you use a juicer. Mix rum, jerk seasoning, olive oil and lime pulp and any remaining lime juice and rub into chicken. Marinate overnight or all day (no less than 4 hours, but more is better, to a point). Cook over grill at low heat (indirect if possible) until cooked and tender. Serve with a likkle Walkerswood jerk bbq sauce.

I thought I would also add a recipe for a salad dressing I made up. I have been serving it with salad as a side dish for jerked meat. I estimated the quantities so adjust to your liking.

Mix all together:

Juice from 4 limes
2 t minced ginger
2 t minced garlic
1 t minced habanero pepper (or scotch bonnet if you can get it!)
1/2 t fresh thyme, minced
2 t Walkerswood jerk bbq sauce
3 T honey
3 T olive oil

----------

